# My Fiber Artist Coat



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

There is a chain of bargain outlet stores in Maine called Mardens. You can often find quality clothing and shoes for sale at incredibly low prices. I received quite a few comments about this coat in my shopping cart and at check out. 

In my defense, I told them that I was a fiber artist and couldn’t leave it behind! Wonderful solid wool coat for only $40 and I love it!! What do you think of it?

????Michelle


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

I want one!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> There is a chain of bargain outlet stores in Maine called Mardens. You can often find quality clothing and shoes for sale at incredibly low prices. I received quite a few comments about this coat in my shopping cart and at check out.
> 
> In my defense, I told them that I was a fiber artist and couldn't leave it behind! Wonderful solid wool coat for only $40 and I love it!! What do you think of it?
> 
> ????Michelle


It's gorgeous Michelle! What a bargain.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

bethshangirl said:


> It's gorgeous Michelle! What a bargain.


Thanks Hillary!
I want to knit up a hat and scarf/shawl with handspun yarn to wear with it.
It is so comfy too!
????????


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

It's so appropriate for a fiberist. You so lucked out and are so envied.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

It's memorable (in a good way) so don't misbehave while wearing it! If you need to suddenly shift attention away from yourself, I can send my address...


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Michelle, it is gorgeous!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It's almost a short story-- I can just imagine the life this coat has had...and now will enjoy with you! What coat like that wouldn't want to be owned and worn by a fiber artist?!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I think it is ???????? GREAT!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Yup, Marden's. We know it well. Sometimes you win-which you did!-or you can lose.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow! That's a great find! Love it.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Great bargain


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I've never seen anything like it! Great for a fiber artist.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Michelle, What a wonderful coat! Great buy. Wear with pride. ab


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a great find...Love it!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow...that is just a beauty, Michelle. You got quite a buy,


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

What a find


----------



## AveryC23 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

